# Gift ideas for a great babysitter



## gbailey (Mar 10, 2009)

DD's babysitter is having a birthday in a couple of months and I want to get her a birthday gift and put her on our very short holiday gift list. She's great. DD loves her, she follows our rules and even though I always worry about DD when I'm not around, I can enjoy a movie knowing my child is okay. DD even hugs her before she leaves and she usually only has a hug for mommy.

She did something really kind for me the other week...She wasn't able to come to our apartment to watch DD while I had an interview. She was able to meet me thought at the location of the interview and watch DD for me for 20 minutes. She didn't charge me and refused to take what I offered her.

She's just a sweet young lady and feel very fortunate to have her around.

Her birthday is in a couple of months and I want to get her a gift. She's 22 and likes clothes but I can barely pick out nice things for myself. Is a $50 gift card a nice enough gift? It's not very personal but I doubt she wants me picking out a sweater for her. She's not a big fan of tv but likes going to the movies so I was going to get her a gift card that pays for a movie for two and snacks. It's not very personal though. Any other suggestions?


----------



## mama2mygirl (Dec 14, 2005)

I think that the movie gift is a lovely idea. In Costco and Safeway here they have movie cards.
Knowing your dd is happy while you are gone is a big deal. I think it's a great way to let her know how much you appreciate her.


----------



## cedoreilly (May 21, 2005)

I would have DD make her a really nice card and treat her to ice cream with DD.


----------



## just_lily (Feb 29, 2008)

I think a gift card of any kind would be great, and perfect for a babysitter relationship. I like the movie idea, or a clothing store if you know where she likes to shop. Is she a student? Maybe Starbucks or a book store or even a restaurant might be nice.


----------



## ollyoxenfree (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm sure she'd appreciate the gift card for the movies. If you want to add something a little more personal, could you make a little photobook of pictures of her with your DD, or use some of your DD's artwork and transfer it onto a canvas bag or t-shirt, or get her some favourite jams and teas or hot chocolate mix. I'll bet she's happy to know how much you appreciate her help.


----------



## earobb (Jun 2, 2010)

As someone who is both in my 20's and has worked as a full time nanny for years both birthday gifts and holiday gifts are a great way to know that you are appreciated. Depending upon how many hours she works for you should dictate the level of intimacy and cost of your gift. For example, I have gotten books and gift cards for small amounts (under $100) from families I worked less than 20 hours a week for. For a full time position a gift of more substance is more appropriate. For example for my birthday this year the family I work for gave me a Cooks Illustrated cookbook and a $200 gift certificate to Williams-Sonoma.

If you are buying a gift certificate (speaking from experience) stay away from Starbucks (unless she shows up every day with a cup in hand), Costco (being 22 it is doubtful she's a member), or any other food store. Clothing stores like Urban Outfitters, Anthropologie, Express or JCrew are much more a 22 year-olds speed (unless she's preppy then Gap or Banana Republic). If she likes to cook William-Sonoma, Crate & Barrel, or Sur La Table.

But the BEST gift I ever got was a gift certificate to a local spa that I could use for a hot tub, massage or facial.

Hope that helps!


----------



## texmati (Oct 19, 2004)

I'd also think that a gift card would be best. There are whole 'mall' gift cards, or a gc to target that are my fav's to receive, because I can spend as I wish.


----------



## Cujobunny (Aug 16, 2006)

Gift Cards are a great idea, I like the one for going to the movies or how about one for a manicure/pedicure? Or sometimes you can get one for a whole mall so she can pick where to shop?


----------

